# .*** Any info on Navy DMT



## Jpod13 (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking for any and all knowledge on the job description of a HM diving med tech.
I understand description varies depending on dive locker, compare say a ND3 vs HM3
at the same locker how much diving would the DMT conduct?
In addition when attached to eodsu and sdv is a DMT conducting sick calls, medical paperwork, 
cleansing and maintaining dive equipment for the command with some dives sprinkled in to 
remain current with dive quals?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know about the Navy. But in SF there are many 18D DMT's who are not divers. That way there can be a safety medic who is a DMt but doesn't miss team training to be the "Doc".


----------



## Teufel (Jun 1, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't know about the Navy. But in SF there are many 18D DMT's who are not divers. That way there can be a safety medic who is a DMt but doesn't miss team training to be the "Doc".


Navy DMTs are full fledged hard hat divers who do medicine. Dive school is an extra qualification for an SF soldier but is the entry level gateway for a Navy diver.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 1, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't know about the Navy. But in SF there are many 18D DMT's who are not divers. That way there can be a safety medic who is a DMt but doesn't miss team training to be the "Doc".



I reckon the Navy equivalent to 18D would be SARC in terms of responsibilities not necessarily schools/pipeline.
But I'm guessing thx.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 7, 2017)

@Jpod13 , you summed up what DMTs do almost perfectly there at the end of your post. Every dive locker is different and the amount of diving will change based around that. The other thing to remember is that with certain units (especially NSW) you will be handling the O2 for air ops as well. I know several DMTs who are more jump ninjas than divers.

@Teufel hit the nail on the head with his post. A DMT attends the same dive school as an ND.


----------



## DC (Jun 19, 2017)

http://www.netc.navy.mil/centers/ceneoddive/ndstc/_documents/DMT.pdf


----------



## DC (Jun 19, 2017)

Scubadew said:


> @Jpod13 , you summed up what DMTs do almost perfectly there at the end of your post. Every dive locker is different and the amount of diving will change based around that. The other thing to remember is that with certain units (especially NSW) you will be handling the O2 for air ops as well. I know several DMTs who are more jump ninjas than divers.
> 
> @Teufel hit the nail on the head with his post. A DMT attends the same dive school as an ND.



Air OPS? Never saw DMTs handle that. They were too busy handling combat swimmer or workup dives for deployment.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 19, 2017)

DC said:


> Air OPS? Never saw DMTs handle that. They were too busy handling combat swimmer or workup dives for deployment.



Depends on the command. If the command is jumping the DMTs have a handle on a lot of the 02 gear. I am not a DMT and relying solely on information from guys attached to NSW.


----------



## DC (Jun 19, 2017)

I was at ST5 then LOGSU1 which provided diving and gas for ST 1,3,5,7. Also DMTs for dive OPs. Albeit if anyone in diving who wanted to got thier jump wings could jump if room on the birds but DMT didn't provide O2 to Air. Diving did. We filled them they used them. Rebreathers, Secumar and jump O2 all provided via diving. DMTs were too valuable for diving OPs. At SDV DMT sole job was DDS and SDV Ops support. Maybe EC Teams were different but it wasn't the norm.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 29, 2017)

Scubadew said:


> Depends on the command. If the command is jumping the DMTs have a handle on a lot of the 02 gear. I am not a DMT and relying solely on information from guys attached to NSW.



475374, member: 5948"]Depends on the command. If the command is jumping the DMTs have a handle on a lot of the 02 gear. I am not a DMT and relying solely on information from guys attached to NSW.[/QUOTE]


DC said:


> Air OPS? Never saw DMTs handle that. They were too busy handling combat swimmer or workup dives for deployment.



Can you elaborate on *handling combat swimmer? *I'm thinking you mean decompressing after long dives and or maintaining dive rigs....


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 29, 2017)

DC said:


> I was at ST5 then LOGSU1 which provided diving and gas for ST 1,3,5,7. Also DMTs for dive OPs. Albeit if anyone in diving who wanted to got thier jump wings could jump if room on the birds but DMT didn't provide O2 to Air. Diving did. We filled them they used them. Rebreathers, Secumar and jump O2 all provided via diving. DMTs were too valuable for diving OPs. At SDV DMT sole job was DDS and SDV Ops support. Maybe EC Teams were different but it wasn't the norm.



That sounds about right, from what I've researched being attached to an SDV (nd or dmt) doesn't offer a ton of self satisfaction if you're seeking a ton of dives. Attached to strictly dive commands would be my preferred option, maybe an eodmu to spruce things up a bit.


----------



## DC (Jun 29, 2017)

Handling means supervision. Divers supervise diving training evolutions at a Team. To include pre/post dive, training evolution outline, standby diver, etc. This is at the Team level and after dive school. As for equipment for each dive it is provided by the dive locker but each diver is responsible for his own rig to be inspected by the dive sup. DMTs are on scene to provide med treatment for any and all injuries or diving related issues. They rarely if ever get on the dive unless it's an SDV evolution in which they would remain in the chamber connected to the trunk and DDS during OPs. There are exceptions and Certian organizations can operate differently. Hope that explains from my experience.


----------



## DC (Jun 29, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> That sounds about right, from what I've researched being attached to an SDV (nd or dmt) doesn't offer a ton of self satisfaction if you're seeking a ton of dives. Attached to strictly dive commands would be my preferred option, maybe an eodmu to spruce things up a bit.



If you want to dive go ND,EOD. If you go DMT you will be med standby and dive for requal.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 29, 2017)

DC said:


> Handling means supervision. Divers supervise diving training evolutions at a Team. To include pre/post dive, training evolution outline, standby diver, etc. This is at the Team level and after dive school. As for equipment for each dive it is provided by the dive locker but each diver is responsible for his own rig to be inspected by the dive sup. DMTs are on scene to provide med treatment for any and all injuries or diving related issues. They rarely if ever get on the dive unless it's an SDV evolution in which they would remain in the chamber connected to the trunk and DDS during OPs. There are exceptions and Certian organizations can operate differently. Hope that explains from my experience.



Thx for clarifying, I personally can't see any satisfaction in that what's so ever


DC said:


> If you want to dive go ND,EOD. If you go DMT you will be med standby and dive for requal.



Hmm that's good to know. I qual'd for nd but I balked on signing due to a longer dep wait than I wanted.
Was hoping HM via DMT would allow me to dive and ship out relatively early. I may look into re-entering the draft 
and seeing if someone at my nrd can push me through quicker. Unlikely but worth a try.


----------



## DC (Jun 29, 2017)

Being a good DMT will get you places but you may experience the prove yourself before you get there. If you want to dive go ND,EOD. If you want to dive a little but do HM diving related tasks go DMT. Both pipelines have thier pros and cons. regardless your experiences will last you a lifetime. No regrets


----------



## DC (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh I forgot. Good luck. Never quit...even if your drowning


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 29, 2017)

DC said:


> Being a good DMT will get you places but you may experience the prove yourself before you get there. If you want to dive go ND,EOD. If you want to dive a little but do HM diving related tasks go DMT. Both pipelines have thier pros and cons. regardless your experiences will last you a lifetime. No regrets



What's the process like converting to ND from DMT? One of my dive mo was a NDCS but he's back in the fleet 
but according to him converting is tricky but it can be done. He said it would help if I graduated with honors from
Dive School.


----------



## DC (Jun 29, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> What's the process like converting to ND from DMT? One of my dive mo was a NDCS but he's back in the fleet
> but according to him converting is tricky but it can be done. He said it would help if I graduated with honors from
> Dive School.



Converting from DMT to ND? That's damn near impossible BUT I imagine it can be done. In my 25years I never saw it. I did see DMTs who screwed up get thier pin pulled never to be seen again. I also had a 2nd class ND who went to BUD/S, DORed and had to do a year on a ship BEFORE he could re apply to be reinstated to ND. He was a good diver though. Shitbird your shitcanned. The Navy puts time and money in your training. You decide after sometime you want to change then you will have to do it the Navy way. It will all depend on who is in charge at your command and if they even like you. Then the community detailers get in the mix...you see where this can go. I suggest you decide what you really want to do, develop a long term plan, continue your research and go do it. Make sure as well it's all in writing not verbal. Recruiters are snake oil selling car salesman. Otherwise you could end up on a carrier deck pushing planes for a year trying to do what you wanted to do if you had a plan. There isn't much worse then that.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 30, 2017)

DC said:


> Converting from DMT to ND? That's damn near impossible BUT I imagine it can be done. In my 25years I never saw it. I did see DMTs who screwed up get thier pin pulled never to be seen again. I also had a 2nd class ND who went to BUD/S, DORed and had to do a year on a ship BEFORE he could re apply to be reinstated to ND. He was a good diver though. Shitbird your shitcanned. The Navy puts time and money in your training. You decide after sometime you want to change then you will have to do it the Navy way. It will all depend on who is in charge at your command and if they even like you. Then the community detailers get in the mix...you see where this can go. I suggest you decide what you really want to do, develop a long term plan, continue your research and go do it. Make sure as well it's all in writing not verbal. Recruiters are snake oil selling car salesman. Otherwise you could end up on a carrier deck pushing planes for a year trying to do what you wanted to do if you had a plan. There isn't much worse then that.



I spoke with a DMT yesterday through a mutual ND2 we know. He informed me DMT's are severely undermanned, he claims only 120 active DMT in the Navy. He said I would need strong PST numbers which I have because only 5-6 DMt will get contracted per Dive Class, and most of the candidates are fleet returnees. You would have more insight to my next question, in terms of DMT's Billets do they have their own Detailers? In addition, are there certain dive commands(not including instructor billets) where a DMT would splash more than others? I would think an often deployed mdsu would have more splash opportunities for a DMT. Thx for all your replies as well, they've been more than helpful.


----------



## DC (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes severely undermanned. I talked to a MDV buddy and he said they do not have an exclusive detailer but work with the HM detailers. As diving isn't a skill set everyone can do let alone to work/operate underwater is even harder. Unless you get bottom time there will not be the proficiency to be diving effectively as a DMT on a working basis. I was a civ DMT for a spell and I was a chamber maid. 
I recommend that if you want to do HM work and dive then I would go to HM A school then BUD/S. Last I heard although you are a SO by rate you can do HM first and follow the somewhat fluid career path of a SEAL HM. Being a SEAL qualified HM will guareentee you operating and getting the best medical training in the DOD inventory. Also look at PJ. Best of both worlds for HM/DMTs.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jun 30, 2017)

DC said:


> Yes severely undermanned. I talked to a MDV buddy and he said they do not have an exclusive detailer but work with the HM detailers. As diving isn't a skill set everyone can do let alone to work/operate underwater is even harder. Unless you get bottom time there will not be the proficiency to be diving effectively as a DMT on a working basis. I was a civ DMT for a spell and I was a chamber maid.
> I recommend that if you want to do HM work and dive then I would go to HM A school then BUD/S. Last I heard although you are a SO by rate you can do HM first and follow the somewhat fluid career path of a SEAL HM. Being a SEAL qualified HM will guareentee you operating and getting the best medical training in the DOD inventory. Also look at PJ. Best of both worlds for HM/DMTs.




Not interested in being a quote on quote HM to be honest, for me it was the 2nd best thing to being a Diver since I can be stationed at Dive Commands, hence I was initially under the impression that DMT's are full time divers who operate the chamber when needed... apparently that's the farthest thing from the truth. I sense being at a Dive Command, I'd likely be a 0000 HM who operates the Chamber and dives strictly for quals and possibly while on deployments. Much more action at a EOD or SDV command as a DMT but I want nothing to do with SO, I got contracts for ND and SO but wait time is 7 months min and I just waited a year to get a waiver approved, I'm ready to ship!!  DMT would at least give me insight on ND daily ops...I know time flys once you get in, DMT is 3yrs obliserve, before I know it I'll be eligible to submit a dive packet.


----------



## DC (Jun 30, 2017)

Well you are well informed and motivated. It's worth the wait to get what pipeline you want than get in and get stuck in a place you may regret. Waiting will make you stronger mentally, physically and professionally. I miss it all everyday. I would do it all again.


----------



## Docmoose (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey just trying to get more info on DMTs. I know there's already a DMT thread but it's been inactive for awhile so hope it's ok i start a new one.  Plan on submitting my package in the next 6-12 months.  Have a pretty good understanding of what the job is from research and taking to people.  I'm curious as to the type of deployments a DMT can go on.  I know this can vary a lot based on the command but I plan on staying in and want to see a variety of commands.  Any insight on this from what you guys have seen or any other info about DMTs you feel like sharing would be appreciated.


----------



## Arf (Jan 29, 2020)

@Docmoose post a link to the thread you found please.


In my community (SEAL as well) they can attach to us for a few years and run sick call for us. During training evolutions they are helpful in assessing diving incidents, but they will usually sit in the office and the SEAL/SWCC medics take care of it in the field and bring the patients to them.

In SEAL/SWCC training they bring a Corpsman out with us to every training evolution and don’t use SEAL/SWCC medics, but they just stand around and wait for something to happen.

That is only my direct association with them within Navy Special Warfare. I’m sure there are many opportunities available to them, but within NSW it is purely support.


----------



## Docmoose (Jan 29, 2020)

Any info on Navy DMT

Here's the other thread on dmt i found


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2020)

Docmoose said:


> Any info on Navy DMT
> 
> Here's the other thread on dmt i found


The original thread is not that old, merged to keep this info all in one place.

@Arf


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2020)

DMTs are almost always 'in support of', not 'participating in.'  Things change, though; I never say 'always' and 'never.'  @Scubadew , et al., can elaborate.  Unlike swimmers who can go through a dive medicine class, DMTs are for-real Diver second class (or better) with all the medical and chamber training.


----------



## Arf (Jan 29, 2020)

DC said:


> Last I heard although you are a SO by rate you can do HM first and follow the somewhat fluid career path of a SEAL HM.




Sorry to say, this is false. You MAY be lucky enough to crossover to SO from HM but it is incredibly difficult. 

If you want to be a SEAL medic, regardless if you were a Corpsman prior to BUD/S or not, SEAL and SWCC have to go to Special Operations Tactical Medic(SOTM)
or the Army’s Special Operations Combat Medic(SOCM) School


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 29, 2020)

What is it you want to know? DMTs get attached to conventional and non-conventional units and their day-to-day changes depending on where they’re at. They are no-shit divers like @Devildoc said so different units (EOD, mobile dive/salvage) might be the best in terms of bottom time. If you’re set on SOCOM I can tell you I haven’t seen ours outside their locker.


----------



## Docmoose (Jan 29, 2020)

Scubadew said:


> What is it you want to know? DMTs get attached to conventional and non-conventional units and their day-to-day changes depending on where they’re at. They are no-shit divers like @Devildoc said so different units (EOD, mobile dive/salvage) might be the best in terms of bottom time. If you’re set on SOCOM I can tell you I haven’t seen ours outside their locker.


I understand basic duties will stay the same regardless of unit so just trying to get a feel of how the diffident units will utilize a DMT.  So even if being primarily a support role like with NSW/SOCOM what other opportunities may be available for extra schools/ training that I could strive for.  

And please you guys can be brutally honest I want this job either way. Love being a doc and love breathing underwater so trying to combine the two


----------



## Arf (Jan 29, 2020)

Look into Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman (SARC). I could be wrong but I think they at least have the option to go to dive School.

If you are set on the Navy you could go SEAL and then go to Special Operations Tactical Medic(SOTM) or Special Operations Combat Medic(SOCM).

Otherwise you can go Army Special Forces and go 18D(Medical Sergeant) and then go to the Combat Diver School.

Or you can go Air Force ParaRescue that has everything tied into the pipeline itself.


----------

